# Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet Driver



## IF2966 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all! This is my first post on this site i hope its helps. I have a Dell Dimension 4550 and i just reinstalled windows XP and in device manager thers is a question mark next to ethernet ontroller and multimedia audio controller. Now i know there are already threads on this subject and i did what they said and its still not working. any other solutions?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Did you go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you made any changes to the system (Added Sound Card, PCI NIC) ?

Try the Drivers listed on the Dell site as stated above. If still unable to get the 

Drivers loaded then post the hardware Id for the devices from Device Manager.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here for chipset driver: (choose 7.)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Professional*&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Go here for ethernet driver:
http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php

1. install chipset driver first
2. reboot pc
3. install ethernet driver
4. reboot pc

Next we will do the audio driver after the above is completed, let us know?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are much better getting drivers for Dell pc's from Dell versus Intel and others . . Dell often has devices ( iincluding motherboards ) designed specifically for them and other drivers may not be compatible


----------

